# *Fake, Probably* Breath of the Wild for WiiU Cancelled



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 15, 2016)

Apparently the game has been cancelled because "Technical Problems on Development"







Source


----------



## tatumanu (Dec 15, 2016)

Wut? That would really piss me off after all the demos they showed.

Hope its a prank


----------



## 4gionz (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm getting the switch day 1 so I don't really mind but if this is true it's a huge blow to wii u owners.

Ps: I don't think it's true though


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Dec 15, 2016)

Can't read because I watch anime with subs, what does it say?
I don't have a Wii U but it would've been nice to get one while it was dying and have the newest Zelda game
Also what about all the people who pre ordered on amazon?


----------



## sj33 (Dec 15, 2016)

I can confirm that is what the Japanese text says.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 15, 2016)

it don't matter, I'm getting a switch, but if this is true kinda sucks because they could of made tons of money off of this.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Dec 15, 2016)

Welp
I guess I'm not gonna get a Wii U then
Press F to pay respect to fellow nintenders

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

F


----------



## Harumyne (Dec 15, 2016)

WiiU didn't have enough exclusive games to begin with, Nintendo surely won't make that mistake again.

I'd be so surprised if they released this on WiiU, and they would need to use distance rendering fog, would be crappo m8.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 15, 2016)

If this is true the technical issue is most likely widespread piracy we all know that game is already running just fine.


----------



## trigao (Dec 15, 2016)

i'm still thinking its fake
i mean... come one, anyone can write some shit and post on the internet and call it true....
in amazon still able to pre order
until nintendo officially confirm this..... we shouldnt worry about


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 15, 2016)

Ok, Nintendo, NOW i'm pissed off!!!


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 15, 2016)

Somehow, I doubt this. 
But at the same time, i can totally imagine it happening... 



Imacaredformy2ds said:


> I watch anime with subs


Even the noobs are weebs!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't believe this either.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Dec 15, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Somehow, I doubt this.
> But at the same time, i can totally imagine it happening...
> 
> 
> Even the noobs are weebs!


I'm not a weeb
Also I would say that one thing just for the sake of being toxic but I won't 
You're right about me being a noob though


----------



## sj33 (Dec 15, 2016)

> ＷｉｉＵ版の「ゼルダの伝説　ブレス　オブ　ザ　ワイルド」を開発中止すること。



That line says "The cancellation of the Wii U version of The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild", presumably elaborated upon in later pages of the document.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 15, 2016)

It's true, how else are they going to sell the switch?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't believe in rumours at all. Ridiculous rumours.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 15, 2016)

Yooka Laylee was cancelled for WiiU a few days ago because "Technical Issues"


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 15, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Yooka Laylee was cancelled for WiiU a few days ago because "Technical Issues"



That one I believed because the developer team announced it recently and not a rumours. This one is a rumour and not team announced. We shall wait and see.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh also Darksiders Warmastered Edition was delayed for WiiU and rumored to be also cancelled

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...wii_u_at_a_later_stage_delaying_eshop_release


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Dec 15, 2016)

Do you know? If you have a printer you can print whatever you want
Also, I'm sure that Nintendo have its own letterhead paper


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 15, 2016)

*ATTENTION*

This is *NOT*, I repeat *NOT CONFIRMED* or anything. It does have the possibility of being true, but the chances of this being fake is high. Until Nintendo confirms this, do not go nuts and smash your head into the hate button. Just wait and the time will tell us what's happpening here.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Dec 15, 2016)

So Nintendo's canning everything in now?
I guess what piracy did to their profits is showing


----------



## endoverend (Dec 15, 2016)

A real dick move by Nintendo then, they've been promising a Zelda U for four years now.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 15, 2016)

ScienceBETCH said:


> ATTENTION
> 
> This is *NOT*, I repeat *NOT CONFIRMED* or anything. It does have the possibility of being true, but the chances of this being fake is high. Until Nintendo confirms this, do not go nuts and smash your head into the hate button. Just wait and the time will tell us what's happpening here.



Precisely. Most of people here will believe anything.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 15, 2016)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> So Nintendo's canning everything in now?
> I guess what piracy did to their profits is showing


Nothing to do with piracy(IF is true). I mean look a t the 3DS still selling like hotcakes. 

Looks like Nintendo is ending WiiU Production


----------



## Chary (Dec 15, 2016)

And I, too, can make a blog post and print out a sheet of paper that says Nintendo has decided to ship Switch consoles only to the inhabitants of the moon.

In all seriousness, this would be absolutely ridiculous. We've seen the Wii U version played for hours at various venues, and it seems to run just fine. If it's being canceled, it's being canceled to make people switch their orders to the Switch. I could see that happening, especially since the Wii U has been cracked wide open with piracy.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 15, 2016)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Nothing to do with piracy(IF is true). I mean look a t the 3DS still selling like hotcakes.
> 
> Looks like Nintendo is ending WiiU Production


ending production doesnt mean the cancellation of every upcoming game


----------



## trigao (Dec 15, 2016)

Yooka laylee and darksiders are third party
Of course ninty wasnt giving a single shit about it
Zelda for other hand is first party, they must think wisely about this decision


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 15, 2016)

Okay... IF (and I stress the "if") this is true, it doesn't make much sense, hence why I'm doubtful. Yes, Nintendo did just demo BotW on the Switch for the first time a few days ago. But, we also recently got a teaser trailer for the game, and it had both the Switch and Wii U logos at the end. Nintendo is known for quietly killing off games, and considering documentation like this typically takes a good while to write up, I'd be shocked if they allowed an extremely recent teaser for Zelda to feature a Wii U logo if they were writing up documentation for cancellation at almost assuredly the same time.


trigao said:


> Yooka laylee and darksiders are third party
> Of course ninty wasnt giving a single shit about it
> Zelda for other hand is first party, they must think wisely about this decision


Also, what he said ^


----------



## James310 (Dec 15, 2016)

Why would such big information about the cancellation of a game be printed on a empty spaced piece of paper? It's easily fake..


----------



## Supster131 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah, as others have stated, take this with a grain of salt.

Although, I wouldn't be surprised at all if it turns out to be true. Even if the game runs perfectly fine on the Wii U, I can totally see them cancelling it for Wii U due to piracy. 
Shit like this has happened before, anyways.


----------



## James310 (Dec 15, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Yeah, as others have stated, take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> Although, I wouldn't be surprised at all if it turns out to be true. Even if the game runs perfectly fine on the Wii U, I can totally see them cancelling it for Wii U due to piracy.
> Shit like this has happened before, anyways.


Wouldn't releasing it make more profit then not release it at all for wiiu?


----------



## Supster131 (Dec 15, 2016)

James310 said:


> Wouldn't releasing it make more profit then not release it at all for wiiu?


They would probably earn a few more dollars, sure.
However, the way I see it is if they make it a Switch exclusive, more Wii U owners will probably upgrade to the Switch sooner. That, obviously, equals to more money for Nintendo.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 15, 2016)

We've had a million rubbish rumours that amounted to no more than a blurry smartphone photo of a part of a printed document. These should not make GBAtemp news (USN or otherwise) until we have any form of official confirmation.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 15, 2016)

isn't it weird how companies scrap consoles and games as soon as hombre/Piracy hits even the ps3 was (almost) even if it was localized to fw 3.55 and below or buy a mod chip/ODE just make a few channges to encryption if possiable to save it but in the wii U's case basicly DOA Companies just give up too easily and when will they learn "there is no thing as a secure console eventually security will be cracked and the hacker always wins eventually


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 15, 2016)

It makes sense to switch to their new console. Why release a AAA title on a dead outdated system?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 15, 2016)

hey guys I've found confirmation that this isn't true:


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Dec 15, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> hey guys I've found confirmation that this isn't true:


Nice OC my guy


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Dec 15, 2016)

If piracy means the dead of a consolle, what about Wii, DS and 3DS? C'mon... use your brain.
Wii U is dead because it had a very bad marketing plan (a lot of non-gamers thought that they could play Wii U games on Wii) and it has very few games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> isn't it weird how companies scrap consoles and games as soon as hombre/Piracy hits even the ps3 was (almost) even if it was localized to fw 3.55 and below or buy a mod chip/ODE just make a few channges to encryption if possiable to save it but in the wii U's case basicly DOA Companies just give up too easily and when will they learn "there is no thing as a secure console eventually security will be cracked and the hacker always wins eventually


Ooh chrisrlink is here.
Anyway the PS3 hit in 2006, the 27c3 presentation was in late 2010 and a little while into 2011 by the time it all got going ( https://www.engadget.com/2010/12/29...rivate-cryptography-key-due-to-epic-programm/ ), though if you want to count the slightly earlier USB stuff then 2010. The 360, its main rival, had been out since 2005. Also said 360 had enjoyed easy piracy with DVD flashing since mid 2006 at least https://www.xbins.org/index.php?action=catsearch&searchtxt=XBOX360&startAt=360
No doubt piracy has caused a dev or two to consider their actions but in the cases you mention it either does not apply (see the 360 stuff) or the console was end of life anyway -- I know Sony claimed some bollocks about it being around for a decade and I guess there was that Persona 5 thing, and probably some football game like there usually is, to allow that claim to be technically true but nobody expected it to continue to be a primary platform for all that time. In the case of the wii u then the wii ghosted with basically no releases for the last two years or more, the wii u was an underpowered and underwhelming stop gap which did not bring many people back and it is has floundered ever since (we are just over 4 years into the wii u lifetime at this point).


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

Guess I ultimately wouldn't be too surprised.  The game was starting too look like something too much for the Wii U to handle.  Its a little annoying as I'd love to have it on the Wii U especially if it kept some sort of second screen functionality like displaying the map and on the go inventory management.  I heard rumors that the Wii U version wouldn't even have that thought and if that is the case and it was really going tone no different than the Switch version.  Then at this point I simply don't care, I was going to buy a Switch anyway, now I have another game I'm going to have to get for that system instead of on the Wii U.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 15, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> If this is true the technical issue is most likely widespread piracy we all know that game is already running just fine.



Yes, perfectly fine at 20 FPS. If this is true and they did cancel it, it's likely because of how unstable the games frame-rate it. I got to play it at E3 and even the most recent footage from The Game Awards shows the Wii U is struggling to even hit 30FPS consistently.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> If piracy means the dead of a consolle, what about Wii, DS and 3DS? C'mon... use your brain.
> Wii U is dead because it had a very bad marketing plan (a lot of non-gamers thought that they could play Wii U games on Wii) and it has very few games.



Think of it this way though, this is piracy that they can easily avoid.  The game was coming out for 2 systems the new and the old, the old very recently got broken wide open.  There are people out there downloading as much of the Wii U library as they can, I can guarantee that they would all be downloading Breath of the Wild for free, likely never paying for the title.  That is literally money that Nintendo  knows they'd be blatantly throwing away at a time when they easily can avoid throwing that money out.  By not releasing it on the Wii U, there are a lot of hackers that are now going to go and buy it for the Switch when they wouldn't have before.  It probably is a smart business move when you really think about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Welp
> I guess I'm not gonna get a Wii U then
> Press F to pay respect to fellow nintenders


>Was going to get the wii u for one game
KEK

OT: Alright. I'm getting a switch so it won't matter to me.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> >Was going to get the wii u for one game
> KEK
> 
> OT: Alright. I'm getting a switch so it won't matter to me.


Kek


----------



## tomazzzi (Dec 15, 2016)

Technical issue : our console is a big hole.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Think of it this way though, this is piracy that they can easily avoid.  The game was coming out for 2 systems the new and the old, the old very recently got broken wide open.  There are people out there downloading as much of the Wii U library as they can, I can guarantee that they would all be downloading Breath of the Wild for free, likely never paying for the title.  That is literally money that Nintendo  knows they'd be blatantly throwing away at a time when they easily can avoid throwing that money out.  By not releasing it on the Wii U, there are a lot of hackers that are now going to go and buy it for the Switch when they wouldn't have before.  It probably is a smart business move when you really think about it.


True, but I think that for 1 pirate there are 100.000(.000) players that haven't modded their console.
But it's also true that there are no more games for Wii U, except _Zelda_ that should be sold in summer... after many months of Switch launch...


----------



## naddel81 (Dec 15, 2016)

if that rumor is true then the Wii U was the last console I bought from Nintendont. Gonna rape the shit out of a switch if I can get one second hand 
Piracy FTW!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> . Gonna rape the shit out of a switch if I can get one second hand


You could of put that better any other way wtf lmao


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Dec 15, 2016)

@naddel81 knows what's up


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 15, 2016)

The worst rumor I ever seen xDD


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> True, but I think that for 1 pirate there are 100.000(.000) players that haven't modded their console.
> But it's also true that there are no more games for Wii U, except _Zelda_ that should be sold in summer... after many months of Switch launch...



Sure, but it is a pretty fair bet on Nintendo's part that their small Wii U audience is overall a loyal bunch and the majority will likely buy a Switch anyway.  Hell, I'm not hiding it as a Wii U owner, I'll be buying a Switch.


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 15, 2016)

I realize there is a lowly fan boy "MEH TOS" mentality that leads people to believe their company of choice can do anything they want and laws, advertising rules regulations etc don't apply to them but that's simply not true.

Nintendo not releasing BoW on WII-U would be a class action lawsuit as they have continually advertised it's release, with Iwata reiterating in his last Nintendo direct in 11/2015 while kicking off XMAS sales that BoW was STILL being released on Wii-U.

So it's complete bullshit, or they are going to be making a lot of payouts while alienating/infuriating millions of customers.  Not likely.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

tbh i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> I realize there is a lowly fan boy "MEH TOS" mentality that leads people to believe their company of choice can do anything they want and laws, advertising rules regulations etc don't apply to them but that's simply not true.
> 
> *Nintendo not releasing BoW on WII-U would be a class action lawsuit *as they have continually advertised it's release, with Iwata reiterating in his last Nintendo direct in 11/2015 while kicking off XMAS sales that BoW was STILL being released on Wii-U.
> 
> So it's complete bullshit, or they are going to be making a lot of payouts while alienating/infuriating millions of customers.  Not likely.



Haha no it wouldn't.  There wouldn't be any laws being broken.  Nintendo doesn't have to give us shit if they don't want to.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 15, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> If piracy means the dead of a consolle, what about Wii, DS and 3DS? C'mon... use your brain.
> Wii U is dead because it had a very bad marketing plan (a lot of non-gamers thought that they could play Wii U games on Wii) and it has very few games.



He honestly has no clue tbh.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 15, 2016)

I doubt this is real, though financially it makes perfect sense, make the game Switch exclusive to sell more consoles. I'm getting a Switch anyway so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 15, 2016)

i hope this is true

not because i want people pissed off, but because the wii u itself deserves it, i still regret buying it on the year of its release.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2016)

*Yawn* Another day, another unsubstantiated rumor, carry on


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> *Yawn* Another day, another unsubstantiated rumor, carry on



I like your optimism, and I usually am almost always a glass half full kind of guy myself.  But I think there's a lot to this particular rumor that rings true to me.  Somewhere in my gut I can feel that, yeah the Wii U version probably (sadly) is cancelled.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 15, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> i hope this is true
> 
> not because i want people pissed off, but because the wii u itself deserves it, i still regret buying it on the year of its release.


So you wanna solve that by making it get even less games? I'm not sure I follow your logic


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So you wanna solve that by making it get even less games? I'm not sure I follow your logic



I think he's saying (that for him) it would be fitting if the Wii U disappointed him one last time.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> I think he's saying (that for him) it would be fitting if the Wii U disappointed him one last time.


this almost, i'm just pissed off xd

Though i liked and had fun with my wii u games, it became quickly boring and my favorite franchise didn't even was that enjoyable as it previous releases on past consoles *cough*mariokart8*cough*


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> I like your optimism, and I usually am almost always a glass half full kind of guy myself.  But I think there's a lot to this particular rumor that rings true to me.  Somewhere in my gut I can feel that, yeah the Wii U version probably (sadly) is cancelled.


That'd be pretty effing stupid for them to cancel the Wii U port, they would gain nothing from doing so other than fueling hatred.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> That'd be pretty effing stupid for them to cancel the Wii U port, they would gain nothing from doing so other than fueling hatred.


more switch sales maybe...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> That'd be pretty effing stupid for them to cancel the Wii U port, they would gain nothing from doing so other than fueling hatred.


>and they wouldn't get hate for releasing a game that runs at 20 fps with even more slowdowns
Gotta think before you post


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 15, 2016)

Has there ever been a situation where a game has been put up for preorder before being cancelled? I feel like this is a pretty big stretch to believe from a piece of printed paper on a wooden table.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> >and they wouldn't get hate for releasing a game that runs at 20 fps with even more slowdowns
> Gotta think before you post



Whatever, nothing we can do about it either way.


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Haha no it wouldn't.  There wouldn't be any laws being broken.  Nintendo doesn't have to give us shit if they don't want to.



Yes they would be. ch. 49, § 4, 52 Stat. 114.

These laws make deceptive claims illegal. No business may make false, misleading, or deceptive claims about a product regarding its:

Price
Quality
*Purpose*
No amount of derping changes the law, they have advertised and reiterated a BoW release for Wii-U on numerous occasions, sold systems on this premise and demonstrated it and already have accepted orders not just from consumers but distributors.  Sony lost the Linux lawsuit if Nintendo chose not to release BoW they would lose as well. 

Nintendo has to legally provide what they have advertised or pay up.


----------



## ForeverEternal (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> >and they wouldn't get hate for releasing a game that runs at 20 fps with even more slowdowns
> Gotta think before you post



Well they still released hyrule warriors for o3ds, so there's that.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> this almost, i'm just pissed off xd
> 
> Though i liked and had fun with my wii u games, it became quickly boring and my favorite franchise didn't even was that enjoyable as it previous releases on past consoles *cough*mariokart8*cough*



Well I don't share that last sentiment.  Mario Kart 8 had the best races in my opinion of any Mario Kart game yet.  It did sadly, however, disappoint in the battle mode section.  I wish they had fixed that, hopefully the Switch version will have proper battle arenas.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimbo13 said:


> Yes they would be. ch. 49, § 4, 52 Stat. 114.
> 
> These laws make deceptive claims illegal. No business may make false, misleading, or deceptive claims about a product regarding its:
> 
> ...



This is in regard to products that are released.  You can't just go sue anyone who says they're going to make a product but then end up not making the product.  You know why?  You haven't lost any money, nothing wrong has happened.  You just feel cheated cuz something you wanted to come out is no longer coming out, well too bad, suck it up and deal with it.  you could try and sue, as you can sue over anything, but you would never ever win (nor would it ever actually make it to a courtroom).


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Well I don't share that last sentiment.  Mario Kart 8 had the best races in my opinion of any Mario Kart game yet.  It did sadly, however, disappoint in the battle mode section.  I wish they had fixed that, hopefully the Switch version will have proper battle arenas.


The item wheel systems is what i mostly hate, and the fact they still haven't patched fire hopping/demon slide (though i know how to do them, it isnt that fun to move the stick and jump everytime in every freaking race)

I just hope they fix all of that stuff on the switch re-release


----------



## trigao (Dec 15, 2016)

What i think, besides its fake
A twilight princess wannabe case

Tp was MADE for gamecube, but with eminent release of wii, they made a "shit" port (my opinion) just to show the capabilities of the new console, new motion controller and stuff
Everyone knows that gc version is superior and the wiiu version, which is based on gc version, is the definitive edition

Botw will be the same, until the announcement of switch, bowt was exclusive for wiiu...
Released to gas up the new console
But the wiiu version with gamepad capabilities will be far superior


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> That'd be pretty effing stupid for them to cancel the Wii U port, they would gain nothing from doing so other than fueling hatred.



Actually it probably makes sense from a business standpoint as well, giving a boost to Switch sales, and avoiding the rampant piracy now on the Wii U.  Plus if the game is starting to have technical difficulties on the Wii U, then at a certain point they just have to make a judgement call. We may not like it, but it ultimately probably is in Nintendo's best interest to go this route, and frankly ours too if the game would have ended up running poorly on the Wii U.


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Well I don't share that last sentiment.  Mario Kart 8 had the best races in my opinion of any Mario Kart game yet.  It did sadly, however, disappoint in the battle mode section.  I wish they had fixed that, hopefully the Switch version will have proper battle arenas.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The WiiU is released and they advertised it would be receiving BoW, repeatedly. I bought it for the purpose of playing BoW and would be cheated out of $250 as I bought it on that advertised statement of function.

Fanbois said the same crap about PS3 linux, I already cashed that check. I don't have to suck it up and deal with it because it's not going to happen and we have laws that protect us from false advertising.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Actually it probably makes sense from a business standpoint as well, giving a boost to Switch sales, and avoiding the rampant piracy now on the Wii U.  Plus if the game is starting to have technical difficulties on the Wii U, then at a certain point they just have to make a judgement call. We may not like it, but it ultimately probably is in Nintendo's best interest to go this route, and frankly ours too if the game would have ended up running poorly on the Wii U.



Not going to believe anything till official confirmation, rumors be damned.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> The WiiU is released and they advertised it would be receiving BoW, repeatedly. I bought it for the purpose of playing BoW and would be cheated out of $250 as I bought it on that advertised statement of function.
> 
> Fanbois said the same crap about PS3 linux, I already cashed that check. I don't have to suck it up and deal with it because it's not going to happen and we have laws that protect us from false advertising.



Dude I don't know how else to tell you man, there is no class action lawsuit because you have no money invested in anything here.  You can't force a company to release a product, and they're not going to pay out money because they didn't release the game, the logic of that is so baffling I'm starting to wonder how old you are.


----------



## LaPingas (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't think it's real but with how Nintendo pisses off Wii U owners it seems like a predictable thing


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeeeeeeeah a piece of paper from a JP blog?

I'm just gonna go ahead and move this out of USN for one, and two change the title to "Probably Fake".


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Dude I don't know how else to tell you man, there is no class action lawsuit because you have no money invested in anything here.  You can't force a company to release a product, and they're not going to pay out money because they didn't release the game, the logic of that is so baffling I'm starting to wonder how old you are.



I am starting to wonder why you think a corporate entity can advertise a purpose, profit from said advertising selling systems on that premise fail delivery then there not being a recourse.

But like I said in my first post fanbois always think their company of choice is above real clear laws on advertising.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Dec 15, 2016)

theres no way it would be cancelled. nintendo would want as many sales as possible for this game. and nintendo knows not everyone is going to buy a switch immediately although many will so itd be plain stupid for them to cancel it on wiiu.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

LaPingas said:


> I don't think it's real but with how Nintendo pisses off Wii U owners it seems like a predictable thing



As someone who loves the system and was looking forward to Breath of the Wild on the system, I think its time to start being real, the Wii U is dead, long live the Wii U.  No Yooka-Laylee, no Stardew Valley, Darksiders Warmastered Edition is likely gonna move to the Switch as well.  Its a sinking ship, a small install base, recently hacked wide open, and the new system is right around the corner.  I loved the things, but I can see the reality here.  Maybe BotW will still make it to the system, but it is literally the only game worth noting coming to the system at this point (if it even still is) and not for another half year at that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimbo13 said:


> I am starting to wonder why you think a corporate entity can advertise a purpose, profit from said advertising selling systems on that premise fail delivery then there not being a recourse.
> 
> But like I said in my first post fanbois always think their company of choice is above real clear laws on advertising.



Your argument is akin to saying that you bought a DVD player specifically to play a movie that only ever came out on Blu-Ray.  Well go ahead and try and sue over that, if you want, but you have no case, the argument against what you're trying to say is well a DVD player isn't made specifically to play that one movie, so you're investment may disappoint you, but you can still use it to play all sorts of other movies.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

If it's  true then nintendo are stupid lairs. and i won't buy anything from nintendo anymore including the switch . they completely abandoned the wii u so who's gonna say they won't do the same with the switch if it fails.  what about the 10 million units that was sold. they completely f*** up their fans and clients.
Edit : i hope it's fake because i like their games and i want to support them.


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Your argument is akin to saying that you bought a DVD player specifically to play a movie that only ever came out on Blu-Ray.  Well go ahead and try and sue over that, if you want, but you have no case, the argument against what you're trying to say is well a DVD player isn't made specifically to play that one movie, so you're investment may disappoint you, but you can still use it to play all sorts of other movies.



No my argument is akin to buying a DVD player for a specific movie they repeatedly advertised and demonstrated would be coming to DVD and have already accepted payment for.

How many times do you think they go on film and say Coming to Wii-U before they are negligently profiting from a false statement?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2016)

A random piece of paper on the desk, "Source"
It's fake


----------



## LaPingas (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> As someone who loves the system and was looking forward to Breath of the Wild on the system, I think its time to start being real, the Wii U is dead, long live the Wii U.  No Yooka-Laylee, no Stardew Valley, Darksiders Warmastered Edition is likely gonna move to the Switch as well.  Its a sinking ship, a small install base, recently hacked wide open, and the new system is right around the corner.  I loved the things, but I can see the reality here.  Maybe BotW will still make it to the system, but it is literally the only game worth noting coming to the system at this point (if it even still is) and not for another half year at that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Of course the Wii U is dead when Nintendo ports the great exclusives to the 3DS/Switch, the Wii U had a great time before 2016. I remember when I bought my Wii U (Summer 2015) it was at its absolutely best, new great hits were in and Mario Maker was planned to be out in November so we had a game to look forward to. I can't really tell why they stopped this momentum..
At least we can be less woried about updates and hacking


----------



## Omegadrien (Dec 15, 2016)

sergey3000 said:


> If it's  true then nintendo are stupid lairs. and i won't buy anything from nintendo anymore including the switch . they completely abandoned the wii u so who's gonna say they won't do the same with the switch if it fails.  what about the 10 million units that was sold. they completely f*** up their fans and clients.


Ah ah, indeed, i don't think that rumor is true. Nintendo can't cancel zelda on the Wii U. They have announced the game for a 2015 release XD
At worst, i suppose the wii u version will not be well optimized (30fps but maybe some drops with fire effects).
And yeah, if nintendo cancel zelda U, i will not buy their switch (i will wait for the New switch U)!!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 15, 2016)

trigao said:


> What i think, besides its fake
> A twilight princess wannabe case
> 
> Tp was MADE for gamecube, but with eminent release of wii, they made a "shit" port (my opinion) just to show the capabilities of the new console, new motion controller and stuff
> ...


The wii u version of botw the superior one? It has noticiable frame drops... the switch version runs better


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> The wii u version of botw the superior one? It has noticiable frame drops... the switch version runs better


They were saying it's superior with game-pad controls. Which is not true


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> They were saying it's superior with game-pad controls. Which is not true


Still my point, it won't be the superior version not even with the gamepad gimmick


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 15, 2016)

Still want a Wii U... Still cannot have one. :/


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> Still want a Wii U... Still cannot have one. :/


Why? (do you want a wii u)


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Why? (do you want a wii u)


Because, there are awesome games there. My sister wants it too. Mostly Zelda remakes.


----------



## trigao (Dec 15, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> The wii u version of botw the superior one? It has noticiable frame drops... the switch version runs better


maybe... we still dont know for sure until released


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Why? (do you want a wii u)



Does it make any difference?


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Why? (do you want a wii u)



There are more than enough great games for the system to warrant a purchase at the price it is sold at.  However, it does appear that a lot of the best Wii U titles are getting enhanced ports to the Switch.  So for the few people that do still want a Wii U, it really might be best to wait for the Switch, unless you want a really specific title that you know just wont have a Switch port.


----------



## Irastris (Dec 15, 2016)

Riiiight. A single piece of paper on a regular wooden table. If it was a huge document, or perhaps some kind of recognizable background, then maybe I'd believe this.

Good job on their part for removing the GPS data from the EXIF, though. I find it funny that their HUAWEI G740-L00 phone dates the image as being taken in 2002, only to be changed to today by Windows Photo Viewer.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 15, 2016)

They literally showed Wii U gameplay from the Game Awards a few weeks back. Why would they call a cancellation at this point...?


----------



## VioletX (Dec 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> There are more than enough great games for the system to warrant a purchase at the price it is sold at.  However, it does appear that a lot of the best Wii U titles are getting enhanced ports to the Switch.  So for the few people that do still want a Wii U, it really might be best to wait for the Switch, unless you want a really specific title that you know just wont have a Switch port.



Imo it's worth it.
You get a few great wii u games (like 3D World, Mario Kart 8, Bayonetta, Smash, ...)
You have Wii mode, so you can enjoy all your older games, we have nes, snes, gba, ds, ... vc console on it, etc.
(Plus getting the homebrew launcher set up for emulators and games literally takes 5 minutes, so it's perfect for those who don't want to waste too much money on games /s)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Does it make any difference?


Just wondering


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 15, 2016)

These are one of the main reasons: 


VioletX said:


> Imo it's worth it.
> *You get a few great wii u games (like 3D World, Mario Kart 8, Bayonetta, Smash, ...)
> You have Wii mode, so you can enjoy all your older games, we have nes, snes, gba, ds, ... vc console on it, etc.*
> (Plus getting the homebrew launcher set up for emulators and games literally takes 5 minutes, so it's perfect for those who don't want to waste too much money on games /s)


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> No my argument is akin to buying a DVD player for a specific movie they repeatedly advertised and demonstrated would be coming to DVD and have already accepted payment for.
> 
> *How many times do you think they go on film and say Coming to Wii-U before they are negligently profiting from a false statement?*



How exactly would they be profiting off the false claim that the game is coming to the Wii U when it ends up not on the Wii U?  Because 2 people bought a Wii U specifically for Breath of the Wild?  Why would you buy a Wii U for one game well over 6 months before that game is even released?  Get over it man, there is no lawsuit here.  You could try but it would get thrown out, that's a fact, you may feel cheated if this ends up being true, but if you bought a system long before a game came out specifically for only that game, then that fault rests on you.  There is no shortage of Wii Us out there despite production having ended, you could have waited for the game's release and then bought the system along with the game.  Again, if you bought the system for just that one game not being released for a half year from this point, that fault falls on you, not Nintendo.  Also why would you even buy the Wii U specifically for Breath of the Wild and nothing else, when you know the Switch will be coming out and it will be on that system too (apparently running better at that) and is rumored to be coming in at the same price point that the Wii U was most of its life.  Just no logic to that at all.


----------



## kineticUk (Dec 16, 2016)

My opinion is it wouldn't surprise me if this ends up being true but it will have nothing to do with a bit of piracy and everything to do with moving past the disappointment (and commercial failure that was WiiU) while also pushing/promoting their new baby (Switch). There is new hope with Switch and positive feeling surrounding it, unlike the WiiU which got a s*** deal (and was ultimately doomed when 3rd party developers dropped support)... try as hard as Nintendo has it makes business sense to turn over a new leaf now.
As far as disappointing fans hoping for BOTW on WiiU, they will ask you to buy a switch and enjoy the definitive version (BOTW WiiU doesn't interest me now for this same reason, I would rather wait, save up and then play the better version when I can justify/afford to switch).
I really like WiiU but I don't think Nintendo will be too bothered about upsetting the few of us who bought one, they know we'll probably just buy switch if BOTW is cancelled anyway. The WiiU is pretty much dead from a business view.


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> How exactly would they be profiting off the false claim that the game is coming to the Wii U when it ends up not on the Wii U?  Because 2 people bought a Wii U specifically for Breath of the Wild?  Why would you buy a Wii U for one game well over 6 months before that game is even released?  Get over it man, there is no lawsuit here.  You could try but it would get thrown out, that's a fact, you may feel cheated if this ends up being true, but if you bought a system long before a game came out specifically for only that game, then that fault rests on you.  There is no shortage of Wii Us out there despite production having ended, you could have waited for the game's release and then bought the system along with the game.  Again, if you bought the system for just that one game not being released for a half year from this point, that fault falls on you, not Nintendo.  Also why would you even buy the Wii U specifically for Breath of the Wild and nothing else, when you know the Switch will be coming out and it will be on that system too (apparently running better at that) and is rumored to be coming in at the same price point that the Wii U was most of its life.  Just no logic to that at all.



Because Nintendo advertised it. You seem to think your personal projections negate what Nintendo advertised and their obligations to deliver on said advertising.

Are you that daft do you not understand if Breath of the Wild does not come to Wii-U they, that makes their *advertising false*. False advertising is actionable.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> Because Nintendo advertised it. You seem to think your personal projections negate what Nintendo advertised and their obligations to deliver on said advertising.
> 
> Are you that daft do you not understand if Breath of the Wild does not come to Wii-U they, that makes their *advertising false*. False advertising is actionable.



I am blown away by your ignorance to American law.  How old are you?  All I can say is that if this news does indeed turn out to be true.  Best of luck with that class action lawsuit, seriously you're going to need it if you want to get any type of "reimbursement" over this "issue" lol.

By the way, where is that class action lawsuit against Konami for cancelling Silent Hills?  I mean I bought a PS4 just for that game! /s


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

yeah the article is definitely fake , seeing as they just announced a preview tour for the switch today .


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 16, 2016)

I am blown away by the fact you keep making this personal about me, about your preferences and you don't understand that you can't engage in False advertisement.

- Explain-   how "BoW is Coming to Wiiu" for 4 years straight is not a false advertisement or STFU you daft child.

One question, *answer it *or don't address me again.

It's an advertisement, and it is false and that is illegal you prepubescent fanboi.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> yeah the article is definitely fake , seeing as they just announced a preview tour for the switch today .



How is that related?  The rumor is that Breath of the Wild has been cancelled on the Wii U, not the Switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimbo13 said:


> I am blown away by the fact you keep making this personal about me, about your preferences and you don't understand that you can engage in False advertisement.
> 
> - Explain-   how "BoW is Coming to Wiiu" for 4 years straight is not a false advertisement or STFU you daft child.
> 
> ...



Again, where is that class action lawsuit against Konami for cancelling Silent Hills? I mean I bought a PS4 just for that game! /s  Really, where is the class action lawsuit for any cancelled game that was advertised at some point?  Oh right, they don't exist, because that's not a real thing to sue over.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> How is that related?  The rumor is that Breath of the Wild has been cancelled on the Wii U, not the Switch.


oh f*** I posted in the wrong article sorry , forget I said anything okay. (gonna kill myself for being so stupid.)


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> oh f*** I posted in the wrong article sorry , forget I said anything okay. (gonna kill myself for being so stupid.)



No worries.  I'd be a bit disappointed if the Wii U version were cancelled, but ultimately I'd understand, especially if its not nearly up to par compared to the Switch version.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> No worries.  I'd be a bit disappointed if the Wii U version were cancelled, but ultimately I'd understand, especially if its not nearly up to par compared to the Switch version.


I guess they wanna  make more money that way , entice wiiu owners into buying a switch just to play a game they were hyped for . seriously , canceled due to "technical issues"????


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 16, 2016)

Konami isn't Sony, show me where Sony is advertising SH4 to promote their system there not.

Now I answered you childish daft moron.

Now if Nintendo cancels is the statement, "BoW is coming to Wii U"

True or false

TRUE OR FALSE TRUE OR FALSE,

ONE WORD ANSWER IDIOT.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> I guess they wanna  make more money that way , entice wiiu owners into buying a switch just to play a game they were hyped for . seriously , canceled due to "technical issues"????



Well the Wii U is not he most powerful console.  You can already see in the previews that compared to what we saw of the game on the Switch on Jimmy Fallon, that the Wii U versions wasn't running at nearly as smooth of a frame rate.  Considering how much time they've put into the game and how many times they've delayed the game.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Wii U version has been a bit of a nightmare in terms of technical issues arising.

Beyond that, sure, selling more Switch units would be a smart business reason to cancel the Wii U version, not to mention that Nintendo is likely aware of how the Wii U had recently been hacked wide open, many Wii U "owners" of the game may not even end up actually having paid for it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimbo13 said:


> Konami isn't Sony, show me where Sony is advertising SH4 to promote their system there not.
> 
> Now I answered you childish daft moron.
> 
> ...



haha way to not at all make a valid point there.  "Its different cuz Konami isn't Sony."  Ok then, whatever you say buddy.  3rd parties get a free pass at cancelling games and therefore being guilty of "false advertising" but 1st party titles are somehow different.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

okay forget my previous comment that it's fake . it's not listed in the WiiU section of amazon.jp anymore . but that's for import copies only . so it might still be released in japan . it's a bit confusing trying to sort out all the fact's right now .


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> okay forget my previous comment that it's fake . it's not listed in the WiiU section of amazon.jp anymore . but that's for import copies only . so it might still be released in japan . it's a bit confusing trying to sort out all the fact's right now .



Its all rumors at this point, just speculation.  But I think a lot about this rumor sadly rings true.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Its all rumors at this point, just speculation.  But I think a lot about this rumor sadly rings true.


like you said it would make sense for them to do this . spend some money advertising it , get fans hyped , then cancel it and get them to buy a switch to play it . they're looking at a pretty big payoff here .


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Well the Wii U is not he most powerful console.  You can already see in the previews that compared to what we saw of the game on the Switch on Jimmy Fallon, that the Wii U versions wasn't running at nearly as smooth of a frame rate.  Considering how much time they've put into the game and how many times they've delayed the game.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Wii U version has been a bit of a nightmare in terms of technical issues arising.
> 
> Beyond that, sure, selling more Switch units would be a smart business reason to cancel the Wii U version, not to mention that Nintendo is likely aware of how the Wii U had recently been hacked wide open, many Wii U "owners" of the game may not even up actually having paid for it.
> 
> ...




How long are you going to keep talking at me while not answering whether the statements Nintendo has made are true or false in the event of a cancellation?


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> How long are you going to keep talking at me while not answering whether the statements Nintendo has made are true or false in the event of a cancellation?



Your argument is that Nintendo has advertised a game that they may have cancelled for one of the systems that they're selling it for.  Sure that is true.  The other part of your argument is that all the people that bought a Wii U months or even years ahead of time specifically for the yet to be released game will feel cheated out of their money.  Well you may feel cheated, but the fact that you bought the system that far ahead of time is not Nintendo's fault and as such, if you really believe that somehow you have a class-action lawsuit on your hands because the Wii U version might get cancelled, you'd be sorely mistaken, it is not Nintendo's fault you bought the system so far ahead of time to play one yet to be released game, that fault falls entirely on you. And that is where you get to the fact that you simply are wrong about this being grounds for a class-action lawsuit.  I'm almost hoping it doesn't come to the Wii u at this point, just so when you try to get a class-action lawsuit going, you see how quickly that would end up going nowhere.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> How long are you going to keep talking at me while not answering whether the statements Nintendo has made are true or false in the event of a cancellation?


if Nintendo said it's cancelled it's (probably) cancelled . if not then no . now give it a rest.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@jimbo13 . this isn't the first time this has happened , and it won't be the last . your not the only person who feels cheated at this point . but if you want to take a company like NINTENDO to court .....you're gonna get burned , badly .


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 16, 2016)

Saw this on 4chan, the blog updated.

Here's what the anon posted:



			
				some anon said:
			
		

> Now, my french isnt exactly good, but the gif does translate as
> 
> >"BotW Cancelled?"
> >"Ah ha ha!"
> ...



What do you guys think? I call it hoax. Maybe to see how many gaming journalism would make news based on a small blog rumor?

And why the sudden French if this was a Japanese blog (allegedly)?


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Your argument is that Nintendo has advertised a game that they may have cancelled for one of the systems that they're selling it for.  Sure that is true.  The other part of your argument is that all the people that bought a Wii U months or even years ahead of time specifically for the yet to be released game will feel cheated out of their money.  Well you may feel cheated, but the fact that you bought the system that far ahead of time is not Nintendo's fault and as such, if you really believe that somehow you have a class-action lawsuit on your hands because the Wii U version might get cancelled, you'd be sorely mistaken, it is not Nintendo's fault you bought the system so far ahead of time to play one yet to be released game, that fault falls entirely on you. And that is where you get to the fact that you simply are wrong about this being grounds for a class-action lawsuit.  I'm almost hoping it doesn't come to the Wii u at this point, just so when you try to get a class-action lawsuit going, you see how quickly that would end up going nowhere.





lcie nimbus said:


> if Nintendo said it's cancelled it's (probably) cancelled . if not then no . now give it a rest.
> 
> @jimbo13 . this isn't the first time this has happened , and it won't be the last . your not the only person who feels cheated at this point . but if you want to take a company like NINTENDO to court .....you're gonna get burned , badly .



Uh hu...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> Uh hu...


what exactly does this prove?


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 16, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> what exactly does this prove?



That fanbois rant like bumbling retards all the time in defense of video game companies without even understanding basic things like false advertising, I heard the *same shit *out of you idiots when I joined the PS3 class action.

Exact same shit.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> That fanbois rant like bumbling retards all the time in defense of video game companies without even understanding basic things like false advertising, I heard the *same shit *out of you idiots when I joined the PS3 class action.
> 
> Exact same shit.


the letter you so kindly submited was from a lawsuit regarding E.A games monopoly on football games and has nothing to do with the current topic . in other words Nintendo . the people who filed the lawsuit had an actual basis for it , unlike you.
so anyone who doesn't agree to you're point of view is immediately a fanboy , cute.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> That fanbois rant like bumbling retards all the time in defense of video game companies without even understanding basic things like false advertising, I heard the *same shit *out of you idiots when I joined the PS3 class action.
> 
> Exact same shit.



I'm not defending Nintendo here.  The Wii U version being cancelled would be a major bummer to me personally.  However, I'm just being realistic here, I can see the game being cancelled for the Wii U and it wouldn't surprise me, and that a class action lawsuit over such a title being cancelled would be immediately dismissed.  That's just reality, it is what it is.


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 16, 2016)

I absolutely love how no one at any forum or gaming media outlet has said anything about the blog's update. Guess the clickbait money is a great income source.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

NekoKat said:


> I absolutely love how no one at any forum or gaming media outlet has said anything about the blog's update. Guess the clickbait money is a great income source.



This is great news if true.  Is it originating from the same place that the original rumor first dropped?


----------



## Raylight (Dec 16, 2016)

no update then. The wii u is officially dead


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Is it originating from the same place that the original rumor first dropped?


Exact same place, which is why I'm actually shocked no one has said a thing. Can now confirm "Clic salope" does mean "Click whore" the french equivalent to clickbait, anon is correct.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

NekoKat said:


> Exact same place, which is why I'm actually shocked no one has said a thing. Can now confirm "Clic salope" does mean "Click whore" the french equivalent to clickbait, anon is correct.



Well I saw you said something about it being posted on 4chan, thats why I wanted to verify.  That's seriously great news.  Its a pretty damn believable rumor given the current state of the Wii U and so many other games jumping ship from the Wii U to only the Switch.  (Plus, the framerate definitely doesn't seem up to par with the Switch version, but does still seem serviceable from everything we've seen thus far).


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 16, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> the letter you so kindly submited was from a lawsuit regarding E.A games monopoly on football games and has nothing to do with the current topic . in other words Nintendo . the people who filed the lawsuit had an actual basis for it , unlike you.
> so anyone who doesn't agree to you're point of view is immediately a fanboy , cute.


 It's not a Point of view, it's_* 15 U.S. Code 54.  *_And false advertisement is not legal, if I bought a Wii-U for BoW because Nintendo advertised that it would be available that is actionable.  The only point of views I see here are you arm chair CEOs discussing business decisions and what you think would be a _bummer_.

Nintendo cannot keep money based on a false statement, there is no _well there a video game company_ clause.  Sony had stronger legal footing over Linux, I am getting a check for that to sometime in February.

I'm ignoring you autists now.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> It's not a Point of view, it's_* 15 U.S. Code 54.  *_And false advertisement is not legal, if I bought a Wii-U for BoW because Nintendo advertised that it would be available that is actionable.  The only point of views I see here are you arm chair CEOs discussing business decisions and what you think would be a _bummer_.
> 
> Nintendo cannot keep money based on a false statement, there is no well there a video game clause.  Sony had stronger legal footing over Linux, I am getting a check for that to sometime in February.
> 
> I'm ignoring you autists now.



But your whole argument is that Nintendo would have been directly keeping money from the false statement.  And that's where the idea for such a lawsuit falls apart.  You didn't buy the game, if you did preorder it, you would have been refunded.  So you make it about the money you indirectly paid for the game by investing in the Wii U, but again when you're doing that for one yet to be released game months down the road, it falls on you.  That's just the reality of it all and any judge would see it that way as well and dismiss the suit immediately.


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 16, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Well I saw you said something about it being posted on 4chan, thats why I wanted to verify.  That's seriously great news.  Its a pretty damn believable rumor given the current state of the Wii U and so many other games jumping ship from the Wii U to only the Switch.  (Plus, the framerate definitely doesn't seem up to par with the Switch version, but does still seem serviceable from everything we've seen thus far).


You can check the "source" of this rumor right away, the entire post was revamped to mock the gaming journalism with the gif I posted earlier:

http://blog.goo.ne.jp/kojiparapa/e/0b8be29cf77f169d3cd7bd2912ea8303


----------



## raulpica (Dec 16, 2016)

Moved to EoF since half of the thread was shitposting and off-topic anyway, have fun kids


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 16, 2016)

fake. Breath of wild is a wii u game proby  ported to the switch. it will come out on wii u.


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 16, 2016)

Captain_N said:


> fake. Breath of wild is a wii u game proby  ported to the switch. it will come out on wii u.


Of course is fake, Captain. Even the blog this rumor originated from called itself "clickbait" and made a gif mocking the gaming journalism.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

NekoKat said:


> Of course is fake, Captain. Even the blog this rumor originated from called itself "clickbait" and made a gif mocking the gaming journalism.


yup . so mr . jimbo's lawsuit is null and viod . there , done deal.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 16, 2016)

So is this not a Wii U game first and then a port to Switch?

Similar to how Twilight Princess was a GameCube game first but ported to Wii?


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 17, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> So is this not a Wii U game first and then a port to Switch?
> 
> Similar to how Twilight Princess was a GameCube game first but ported to Wii?


It's the exact same scenario as Twilight Princess' original release. Most likely, BotW for Wii U might come out a bit after the Switch release (and maybe even have less glitches as a result)


----------



## Sephirosu (Dec 17, 2016)

NekoKat said:


> It's the exact same scenario as Twilight Princess' original release. Most likely, BotW for Wii U might come out a bit after the Switch release (and maybe even have less glitches as a result)


The thing about TP is that both the Wii and GC had the same hardware or were very very very close. The switch and Wii u are totally different or so the rumors are letting us to believe.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 17, 2016)

NekoKat said:


> It's the exact same scenario as Twilight Princess' original release. Most likely, BotW for Wii U might come out a bit after the Switch release (and maybe even have less glitches as a result)



Well not exactly.  The Gamecube and Wii versions of Twilight Princess had differences.  The Wii map was mirrored entirely making Link right handed instead of the standard left so as to allow for Wii only motion controls.  Meanwhile, it appears that Breath of the Wild is the exact same game on both the Wii U and the Switch, while I guess a difference lies in the controllers and where the ABXY and right analog stick falls, but beyond that little difference the games play exactly the same.  I had thought and hoped that the Wii U version would have some exclusive gamepad features such as a constant display of the map and the ability to do on-the-go inventory managment, but from what I've heard these aren't implemented into Breath of the Wild despite Wind Waker HD and Twilight Princess HD doing so.  My guess for the reason for this would be because the game is already a drain on the Wii U and the Wii U struggles to have as nice and fluid of FPS as the Switch version that implementing such Gamepad features likely would have slowed it down even more.


----------



## Omegadrien (Dec 17, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Well not exactly.  The Gamecube and Wii versions of Twilight Princess had differences.  The Wii map was mirrored entirely making Link right handed instead of the standard left so as to allow for Wii only motion controls.  Meanwhile, it appears that Breath of the Wild is the exact same game on both the Wii U and the Switch, while I guess a difference lies in the controllers and where the ABXY and right analog stick falls, but beyond that little difference the games play exactly the same.  I had thought and hoped that the Wii U version would have some exclusive gamepad features such as a constant display of the map and the ability to do on-the-go inventory managment, but from what I've heard these aren't implemented into Breath of the Wild despite Wind Waker HD and Twilight Princess HD doing so.  My guess for the reason for this would be because the game is already a drain on the Wii U and the Wii U struggles to have as nice and fluid of FPS as the Switch version that implementing such Gamepad features likely would have slowed it down even more.


The Wii U exclusive gamepad features were included, but because of the switch portage, nintendo have remove them.
Here the proof:


Spoiler



At 45 seconds


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 17, 2016)

Sephirosu said:


> The thing about TP is that both the Wii and GC had the same hardware or were very very very close. The switch and Wii u are totally different or so the rumors are letting us to believe.


I am aware. However, the Wii U version is the "master version", so to speak. For the sake of a comparison, take Epic Mickey 2 for example. Despite it coming out for HD consoles, the Wii version was the "master version", from which the HD renditions were made from, and the "master version" wasnt cancelled despite the Wii's lifespan being over by the time it came out.



duffmmann said:


> My guess for the reason for this would be because the game is already a drain on the Wii U and the Wii U struggles to have as nice and fluid of FPS as the Switch version that implementing such Gamepad features likely would have slowed it down even more.


My guess is that BotW will run at 30fps like TPHD and WWHD, while it might run at 60 on Switch. That's just my guess though, really, all footage we've seen is hyper-compressed twitch streams.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2016)

i wouldn't be surprised if it was true wiiu already lost all it's other exclusives


----------



## NekoKat (Dec 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if it was true wiiu already lost all it's other exclusives


Already confirmed fake tho, the maker of this rumor even laughed at gaming journalism.


----------

